# What's Wrong With My Terrova?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Runs fine, but will not steer. I have contacted Minn Kota support but have not gotten a response yet. What issues might be causing this?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I would try pushing both the left and right steering buttons at the same time, on mine you can lockout the steering with this function and unlock it the same way. Also if that doesn't work I would try to rotate the actual head to make sure its seated down enough so that the steering gear mechanism is engaged. If that doesn't fix it it may be the motherboard that needs replacing.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

It's not a MotorGuide? 

@ElLobo is on target for trouble-shooting. Good luck. Hope it's not the board.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I had the same issue on my old boat. I took it to two places and the first couldn't figure it out. The issue is it would occasionally work. 

Well I took it to Betts Fishing Center in Largo and they figured it out and replaced the part. I doubt I have the paper work to find out but I recall it being pretty common.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

DBStoots said:


> Runs fine, but will not steer. I have contacted Minn Kota support but have not gotten a response yet. What issues might be causing this?


DB, can you hear the steering motor running? I broke a gear in the steering unit and it ran but just went straight! If no noise, have you tried another remote? How about the Minn Kota app on your phone?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I am not sure about the steering motor running, but I don't recall hearing any kind of buzz or other noise; I did use a backup remote to test the TM but not the MK app...I'll give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I wonder if the control board is bad, i just replaced one on my powerdrive v2, it controls the motor and the steering drives. Mine the motor quit working, then I got it to work after screwing around with it , but put a new board in it and put old one on a shelf for a spare, sounded like it was a common problem with minn kota stuff for the board to go out, esp if you dont unplug ya motor while on charge. but it was a simple fix I did myself


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

Had a buddy just get his fixed with a brand new board under warranty, 3 months later it won't charge after the new mother board install. The worst part is any warranty or parts around here are taking 6 months or more for MK. I guess Im glad I have a motorguide for now. I hope it is something simple and gets fixed super quick! Good luck!


----------



## Licking_tails (May 23, 2018)

If you cant manually steer it with your hand when its deployed and in the steering detent, the steering motor or the steering bearings in the housing are rusted and locked up. Every time i have had to replace the steering unit on a terrova that has been the cause.


----------

